# Sleepy after bath/misting?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Man, do my cockatiels get sleepy after misting them. They both sit on their perches with their eyes closed with their heads up as if the sun was drying them. Just wondering if it's normal behavior. They usually sleep 3-4 hrs after the mist. As a note they are going through their first moulting.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine go for a nap after a shower or misting too. I think its normal.


----------

